# The long awaited PM16



## jaythedogg (Aug 29, 2009)

*Hear of the PM16 before just now?*​
Yes133.33%No266.67%


----------



## jaythedogg (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi all, I new to the forums,I normally frequent the Canadian Airgun Forums (yet I am an American).

I am coming here today to let you all know that the NewMatics PM16 http://newmaticsmfg.com/products/NewMatrics%20PM16.htm is finally upon us!

I am working with NewMatics for the launch & am happy to inform you guys that next week our CEO is going to Pyramyd Airgun Mall to set up sales of the PM16.

I am told that production is starting in a couple weeks.

The PM16 has been an internet airgun "myth" for nearly a decade now, since Defense Review & Tom Gaylord did reviews for NewMatics way back when.

If you wish to subscribe to email updates for the PM16, or have questions, please email me at: [email protected]

Off to another forum now to spread the word, thanks for your time!

-James


----------



## jaythedogg (Aug 29, 2009)

No questions or comments? Anyone interested in the final product? Let me know, I will be more than happy to answer questions or find answers if I cannot answer directly.

Thanks!


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't see anything special about this gun except for the fact that it's AR15 look alike. There are plenty of semi and full auto bb guns on the market...


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe it's made in Canada like my lawn mower. :sniper: 
For the price, the best grass cutter I've ever known.


----------



## jaythedogg (Aug 29, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> I don't see anything special about this gun except for the fact that it's AR15 look alike. There are plenty of semi and full auto bb guns on the market...


Semi yes, full auto factory mades? Where?

Don't say Drozd, that's a battery operated overly expensive (inaccurate) plastic TOY.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Drozd is a fun plinker. BUT...

You say you wanna see the REAL DEAL???

Get some PoPcOrN and ENJOY THE SHOW!!!

http://www.fullyautomaticairgun.com/

http://www.pipersprecisionproducts.com/

I can go on and on, but these two are my favorite.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

What do you expect the retail price to be? Didn't see it in the link.
Pete


----------



## jaythedogg (Aug 29, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> Drozd is a fun plinker. BUT...
> 
> You say you wanna see the REAL DEAL???
> 
> ...


The GSMG is still being developed, he has 4 factory direct prototypes going up for sale & they look like tig welded garage guns.

PPP makes GREAT airSOFT guns, but they are airsoft & they are EXPENSIVE.

The PM16 will definitely be under a grand.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

If it's anywhere near a grand it had better be darn accurate.

Pete


----------

